# Emerald Isle, NC



## bike_guy (Mar 26, 2002)

I'll be there the second week of June. I'm planning to bring the bike if I can find a few good rides away from the tourists. Does anyone know of anything in the area?


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

Emerald Isle in June? In that case, in the area I know there will be traffic. Tons of it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

I would suggest riding back inland from Emerald Isle, there are some decent country roads in the area between New Bern, Jacksonville and Emerald isle. It is pretty flat in that area but it can get pretty windy. One of the biggest climbs around might actually be the bridge that would take you off of Emerald Isle (Hwy 58), IIRC that would be on the south end, from there though you can get to some ok places to ride. Hwy 24 has a fair amount of traffic on it but the shoulders are wide, using it you can get to some roads with fewer cars on them. For shorter rides go toward Jacksonville on 24 and then try some of the county roads that go to the north. A decent loop from Emerald Isle would be 58 up to Maysville, then Hwy 17 south to Belgrade-Swansboro Road south to Hwy 24 and then east back to 58 and Emerald Isle.

I lived in Jacksonville for 5 years and the roads in and around the loop I just described are where I did 90% of my riding.

You can make some longer loops if you head in a direction toward Kinston but you are pretty committed once you get very far that way as there aren't really any short ways back to the coast from there.

See if you can get in touch with someone from CCvelo they are a local club that rides in that area.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I agree with the others. Traffic can be very heavy on Emerald Isle (or any of the Outer Banks) during summer, weekends and holidays. If you get up very early and ride at the crack of dawn, you might be able to avoid most of the traffic on the island, and you also could ride some of the side streets that parallel NC 58 (altho they tend to dead-end a lot). However, your best bet is to head to the mainland and ride some of the back roads that loop off NC 58 heading toward Maysville. Stay away from Jacksonville, which is a mess with lots of traffic.


----------



## bike_guy (Mar 26, 2002)

That is what I'm looking for something away from the island, I have no desire to ride there. I have tried to get in touch with CCvelo, but I'm assuming their website is hosed as it redirects me to an ebay sellers store.


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

I could put you in touch with two of my teammates who live in Cape Carteret if you want.


----------

